# Adding backhoe attachment to 545



## TimP (Apr 10, 2020)

I have a 1980 model Ford / New Holland 545 (No PTO)
I picked up a Bradco 8MD2 backhoe attachment to put on my tractor before doing any research.
My question is, is there an easy way to run hydraulics to the backhoe?
Maybe this specific information would help:
Tractor Number: C678660; Model: DD311F; Unit: 1H24B; Engine: 1H25A; Trans: 1J01B; Rear Axle: 1G10B; Hyd Pump: 2K2(5?)A; Hyd Lift: 2K26B


----------

